

Tell HN: Check out my new note taking app, ScribbleJot - unfug

http://www.scribblejot.com<p>I've been playing around with Google App Engine for a few weeks and this is the result.  My goal was to design a really simple app for quickly jotting down notes.  It uses Markdown so that you can easily style/format your notes.<p>I've got several plans for version 2.0, most notably a dedicated mobile version.  Let me know what you guys/gals think.
======
teeja
Hope this is helpful: your front page doesn't tell me why I shouldn't just use
my desktop text editor. (Or 'Stickies' on the Mac.) Why is SJ a better choice?

------
unfug
Clickable Link:

<http://www.scribblejot.com>

------
boundlessdreamz
please put in a higher resolution screenshot/screenshot gallery.

